# All Slavic languages: To arrest



## Mac_Linguist

What is the etymology of the Croatian _uhititi_ and Serbian _hapsiti_?


----------



## Jana337

I don't recognize the latter but the former reminds me of "chytit", to catch.


----------



## papillon

Same here - although in Russian _hitit'_ means to steal, the etymology leaves it quite clear that they're derived from the same slavic root. This is from _the Fasmer Etymological dictionary:

_*Слово:*-хитить: *Ближайшая этимология:* _похиґтить_, _восхитиґть_, _хиґщный_ (ввиду наличия -_щ_- заимств. из цслав.), укр. _хитаґти_ "шатать", _хиткиґй_ "шаткий", _похитаґти_ "покачать"; др.-русск. _хытати_, _хычу_ "хватать, похищать", ст.-слав. хытити, хышт† "схватить", _въсхытити_ "вырвать, увлечь", болг. _хиґтам_ "спешу", сербохорв. хи?тати "хватать, бросать, спешить", хи?тити "хватать, спешить", словен. hiґtati "похищать, бросать", hi?t "бросок", чеш. chytiti, сhуtаti "хватать, ловить", слвц. сhуtit', сhуtаt' -- то же, в.-луж. chycґicґ "хватать", н.-луж. chysґisґ, сhуtаsґ "бросать". *Дальнейшая этимология:* Связано чередованием гласных с _хватаґть_, _хватиґть_ (см.); ср. Бернекер I, 414. Недостоверна связь с гот. afskiuban "отталкивать", нов.-в.-н. schieben "толкать, двигать" (Младенов 667).

Sorry for the missing letters in the Serbian word (the ones with ?), they didn't show up on my browser.


----------



## Athaulf

Mac_Linguist said:


> What is the etymology of the Croatian _uhititi_ and Serbian _hapsiti_?



For what that's worth, there is also the Serbian word _haps_, which mean _jail_. The verb _(u)hapsiti_ seems to be derived from it, but I have no idea where that one came from. 

(As a side remark, _uhapsiti_ is also often used in Croatia in all but the most formal of contexts. _Uhititi_ sounds very bookish.)


----------



## Athaulf

Athaulf said:


> For what that's worth, there is also the Serbian word _haps_, which mean _jail_. The verb _(u)hapsiti_ seems to be derived from it, but I have no idea where that one came from.



Update: according to online dictionaries, the word _hapis_ means _jail_ in Turkish. I would bet that this is where the noun _haps_ and the derived verbs came from, but note that this is only my folk etymology.


----------



## papillon

Interestingly, we may also offer a more Slavic derivation. Russian has a word _hvatat'_ meaning to grab, but also used in the sense of arrest. The _Fasmer _dictionary derives this from the old Slavic _hapeshte_ and lists the Czech _chapati_ (confirm?) as derived from the same root:

*Слово:*хаґпать, *Ближайшая этимология:* _охаґпить_, _охаґпаґть_, _охаґпка_ (но ср. также выше), _хап_ "молодец", олонецк. (Кулик.), укр. _хапаґти_ "хватать", _хапкиґй_ "хваткий, лакомый, вороватый", др.-русск. _хапати_, ст.-слав. хап€штэ dЈknontej (Супр.), болг. _хаґпна_, _хаґпвам_ "кусаю" (Младенов 665), чеш. сhaґраti "хватать", слвц. сhaґраt' "понимать", польск. сhарасґ "хватать". Др. ступень вокализма: _хопиґть_ (см.).


----------



## tkekte

"Xапѭште" is a participle, it means "biting" (the one who bites). It's not the infinitive.  Also, Old Church Slavonic isn't the ancestor of modern Slavic languages, it's just the oldest one recorded, so its forms are of great use to etymologists. It's most closely related to Old Bulgarian.


----------



## Mac_Linguist

Taken from the Croatian Wikipedia (see this).



> *Uhititi
> 
> * Riječ uhititi je nastala prije tristo ili više godina od riječi _hititi_, što znači _baciti_, s prijedlogom _u_, što zajedno znači *ubaciti*. Taj izraz je u ono davno doba doslovno opisivao postupak tamničara prema osuđenim zločincima, pa i danas u povijesnim knjigama možemo naći da je neki osuđenik bio "bačen u tamnicu". Tamnice su bile većinom tamni podrumi ispod tvrđava, no većina ondašnjih podruma kao i tavana nije imala posebna stubišta, pa se je u podrum silazilo, isto kao i na tavan, - po ljestvama. Za tavan su ljudi dignuli poklopac na stropu i postavili ljestve po kojima su se penjali, a za silazak u podrum (tamnicu) dignuli su poklopac s poda i postavili ljestve po kojima su se spuštali u podzemlje. No, kad je trebalo zločinca "baciti u tamnicu" onda se nisu trudili da mu postave ljestve po kojima će se spuštati, nego su ga jednostavno bacili, "hitili", unutra, dakle ubacili ili "uhitili". Danas policije nigdje u Europi ne postupaju tako s osumljeničenicima pa ni s osuđenicima. Arhaični izraz *uhititi* se sada koristi u standardnom jeziku kao univerzalna zamjena za hrvatske riječi *uhvatiti*(u bijegu), *privesti* (na saslušanje), *pritvoriti*, *zadržati* (na ispitivanju) i *zatvotiti*, odnosno kao zamjena za tuđice *uhapsiti* i *arestirati*.


----------



## Athaulf

> *Uhititi
> 
> * Riječ uhititi je nastala prije tristo ili više godina od riječi _hititi_, što znači _baciti_, s prijedlogom _u_, što zajedno znači *ubaciti*. Taj izraz je u ono davno doba doslovno opisivao postupak tamničara prema osuđenim zločincima, pa i danas u povijesnim knjigama možemo naći da je neki osuđenik bio "bačen u tamnicu". Tamnice su bile većinom tamni podrumi ispod tvrđava, no većina ondašnjih podruma kao i tavana nije imala posebna stubišta, pa se je u podrum silazilo, isto kao i na tavan, - po ljestvama. Za tavan su ljudi dignuli poklopac na stropu i postavili ljestve po kojima su se penjali, a za silazak u podrum (tamnicu) dignuli su poklopac s poda i postavili ljestve po kojima su se spuštali u podzemlje. No, kad je trebalo zločinca "baciti u tamnicu" onda se nisu trudili da mu postave ljestve po kojima će se spuštati, nego su ga jednostavno bacili, "hitili", unutra, dakle ubacili ili "uhitili". Danas policije nigdje u Europi ne postupaju tako s osumljeničenicima pa ni s osuđenicima. Arhaični izraz *uhititi* se sada koristi u standardnom jeziku kao univerzalna zamjena za hrvatske riječi *uhvatiti*(u bijegu), *privesti* (na saslušanje), *pritvoriti*, *zadržati* (na ispitivanju) i *zatvoriti*, odnosno kao zamjena za tuđice *uhapsiti* i *arestirati*.


Ne znam je li ovo objašnjenje točno, ali detalji su definitivno sumnjive kvalitete.  

Kao prvo, ne bih rekao da je ispravno koristiti glagol _uhititi_ kao sinonim za _privesti_ i _zatvoriti_. Netko može biti silom _priveden_ u policijsku stanicu na saslušanje, a da pritom nije službeno _uhićen_. S druge strane, _zatvoriti_ implicira zatvorsku kaznu s određenim trajanjem, dok netko tko je samo uhićen još uvijek može biti oslobođen optužbe na sudu ili čak odmah pušten bez podizanja optužbe. Ostali navedeni "sinonimi" također imaju donekle različita značenje, osim glagola _(u)hapsiti_, koji je pravi sinonim. 

Osim toga, glagol _(u)hapsiti_ se u hrvatskom jeziku koristi vrlo često, kao što sam već napisao, ali ja ama baš nikad nisam čuo za glagol _arestirati_. Mislim da taj glagol zapravo ima neka opskurna tehnička značenja (Google daje linkove na nekoliko članaka u kojima se spominje "arestiranje" broda čiji je vlasnik kompanija koja je zapala u dugove), ali definitivno se ne radi o valjanom sinonimu za _uhititi_. Vjerojatno se autor ovog članka malo previše zanio sa svojim repertoarom anglicizama.


----------



## dudasd

What about "uzaptiti"? Sounds a bit archaic in common speech, but it's still present in literature and translations. (Though again leads to Turkish, _zaptije _(sg. zaptija) were a kind of policemen in Turkish times.)


----------

